
Ask HN: Is there a good Node.js equivalent of ipython? - simonw
When working with Python and JavaScript I spend most of my time in an interactive prompt: ipython for Python and the Chrome DevTools for JavaScript.<p>What&#x27;s the best interactive REPL for working with Node.js? My ideal solution would look like ipython on the command-line - I like the option of running via SSH so browser or GUI environments aren&#x27;t ideal, but I&#x27;d like to know the best options there as well.
======
nishs
There's RunKit [0], previously called Tonic. It primarily runs in a browser.
You can use npm packages by calling require. They provide an API endpoint for
command-line output [1].

Here's an in-browser example [2].

[0] [https://runkit.com](https://runkit.com)

[1] [https://runkit.com/docs/endpoint](https://runkit.com/docs/endpoint)

[2] [https://runkit.com/nicole/solve-a-cubic-
equation](https://runkit.com/nicole/solve-a-cubic-equation)

------
deepakkarki
There is a Node.js kernel available for the Jupyter frontend!
[https://github.com/notablemind/jupyter-
nodejs](https://github.com/notablemind/jupyter-nodejs)

Edit : for command line like app there seems to be
[https://github.com/princejwesley/Mancy](https://github.com/princejwesley/Mancy)

------
cjbprime
Attaching the Chrome DevTools to a Node process (perhaps even one on a remote
host?) Is probably your best bet here.

------
chovy
Not sure what ipython is. Is this some sort of debugger?

